# Dell R710 install problems using FTP



## rodm (Dec 15, 2011)

I just got new Dell R710 with four Broadcom NetXtreme II gigibit ethernet ports. I'm trying to install FreeBSD 8.2 from a CD made from the FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso download. I checked the checksum and everything looks fine.

The install goes fine until I try to connect to the ftp server. Then I get an error:


```
Cannot resolve hostname 'ftp.freebsd.org' Are you sure yada yada.
```

I scrolled through the boot messages and 
	
	



```
bce0
```
 to 
	
	



```
bce3
```
 all appear to get loaded up and then are all set to DOWN just prior to booting the install, so that all looks fine. I've triple checked my gateway, nameserver and IP. It all seems fine and is in sync with my six other FreeBSD servers.

Any ideas? Could it be a Dell firmware issue?

I'm at a loss on how to get this guy going.

Thanks,
Rod


----------



## dave (Dec 17, 2011)

Can you ping the IP you are configuring from another machine?  Can you look that name up from another machine using that name server?


```
host ftp.freebsd.org [your nameserver ip]
```


----------



## rodm (Dec 18, 2011)

No, I tried all of that and it just wouldn't bring up the network at all. I couldn't ping it from another system or anything.

However, I did find a way to workaround the problem. Essentially, the CD/FTP install wouldn't work. But I realized that I had another system with a DVD burner. After burning FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso to a DVD, I was able to boot and install just fine. That install brought up the network and then I could install packages and whatnot.

FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso seems to have a problem, at least with my R710.


----------

